# anal leakage, sweat ass, diarrhea



## aguyinpain2 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am male, 23 years old, and have had a history of hemorrhoids since I was in high school. I am in great shape, sported 6 days a week. For about 3 years now I have had a clear, odorless seepage from my anus. At first I thought it was just sweat from summer coming around but I have on several occasions noticed that it seems to come before a bowel movement. It sometimes leaks right through my underwear to my pants in a very short amount of time. Again, no idea what this liquid is since most seepage I've read about is obviously fecal. No signs of blood in my stool.

I have bought myself some flagyl a month ago. The diarrhea went away on day 3. Had my first firm stool in 2,5 years. The anal leakage was gone!!! but 1 day after being being off flagyl the diarrhea immediately returned and the anal seepage kicked right back in as bad as it's ever been. Correlation or coincidence, I don't know. Only thing I know I finally was a happy person for a few days.

So i got another cure for 14 days on flagyl. This time I still had loose stools. It did not help. How is this possible.

The entire time I've been having loose bowel movements and diarrhea.

My third GI specialist found a fissure, and just a few days ago a sinus polonidalis. Though, I have this problem for 3 years now and i all started out of nowhere!!! Had: Colonscopy, sigmoidscopy, hemroidscopy, stool test, blood test, metamucil, garlic tablets. All came back negative. (no guardia)

I am, frankly, often too depressed and embarrassed to leave the house out of fear of diarrhea or the sweaty/puss/mucus/whatever leakage. Had to give up university because of this problem. My whole life is a prison for 3 years.

I've talked to countless 4 specialists at this point and no one seems to know what's going on and I'm getting pretty desperate...

Are there people with the same problem and got rid of it!? Somebody got it cured?

Please respond.

maybe interesting fact: I have been on doxycyline for 2,5 years before this started. When I quit this problem occured af few weeks/months later


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

You may want to check out this thread.....you are not alone:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/141829-leakage-after-bm-please-help-me/


----------

